# I would avoid the new chute design



## tonysak

I wouldn't get the new chute. We just had our first heavy wet snow. No clogging issue but it created a worse problem. By cutting out the u shape the snow now flies out of the chute early and constantly hits you in the face like it sprung a leak. I'd rather deal with the clogging twice a year. It feels like the picture of Calvin from Calvin and Hobbs being on something but it's me getting peed on.


----------



## Miles

I didn't notice any problems with my new chute, though I did not have the top hat set so low. There was wind and I got some spray from that, but the chute was not spraying that small bit of stuff backwards as in your video. Turning the chute forward so the opening is a little farther away from you might help. You want to direct the snow away from you and still throw it off the driveway. I rarely have the chute turned all the way back as you do in the video.


----------



## northeast

Yes it definitely sprays more.


----------



## tonysak

Now I need a face shield.


----------



## tonysak

Miles said:


> I didn't notice any problems with my new chute, though I did not have the top hat set so low. There was wind and I got some spray from that, but the chute was not spraying that small bit of stuff backwards as in your video. Turning the chute forward so the opening is a little farther away from you might help. You want to direct the snow away from you and still throw it off the driveway. I rarely have the chute turned all the way back as you do in the video.


When it was higher, more would shoot out of the open slot. I live in a tight area, where blowing left or right are my only real options.


----------



## Miles

I did have a lot of spray yesterday, but thought it was due to the wind.


----------



## jwasilko

I've got a brand new HSS1332ATD and I used it for the first time this morning. I agree that it seems like the chute does spray the operator a bit.


----------



## 1132le

Lol 2 years of Honda bs about this still issues 3k Honda quality and refinement


----------



## tpenfield

Seems like Honda has gone off the rails with the HSS design. I'm happy to stay the course with Ariens and Toro


----------



## LoganH

5 inches of wet snow today. First time I didn't have a clog. With the old chute I would have at least 3 clogs. I didn't notice an unusual amount of spray. Still wonder about the wisdom of having the design team in the sunbelt though.


----------



## leonz

As with any rear mount snow casters and the front mount snow casters the issue is always spray and if the chute is longer there is less spray.

If you look at the Zaugg snow beast and snow bear and others like Yanmar, Fuji and others they have a long extended chute design that is correctly designed with a spout that allows the spout to expand like an accordians air bag or like a scissor lift where in the multiple hinge scissor allows a taller main chute and creates a long wide spout that permits a very wide arc of discharge. 

A very wide arc of throw allows the impeller to throw the crap out faster and at a more concentrated flow eliminating the spray.


----------



## Mountain Man

Wow, thats horrible. Looks like time for another re design.


----------



## don in nh

The new chute design worked fantastic for me. This is the first time in 3 long years that I had no issues with clogging in this type of snow. The EOD was like moving wet cement. I never noticed any additional spray. Of course I rarely have to have my chute in the far right / left position as the original poster. Just my $0.02


----------



## orangputeh

tpenfield said:


> Seems like Honda has gone off the rails with the HSS design. I'm happy to stay the course with Ariens and Toro


or the older HS series. why fix it if it aint broke?


----------



## Miles

Yes, the new chute design worked for me too. I really did not notice the spray, but I did notice that the Honda picked up and threw very heavy wet snow that I could barely move 5 ft. with my shovel. I'm still thrilled with the fact that I don't have to shovel for the third year now. I do have the ability to move the chute so that it is not at a right angle all the time. Let it snow!!!


----------



## leonz

tonysak said:


> I wouldn't get the new chute. We just had our first heavy wet snow. No clogging issue but it created a worse problem. By cutting out the u shape the snow now flies out of the chute early and constantly hits you in the face like it sprung a leak. I'd rather deal with the clogging twice a year. It feels like the picture of Calvin from Calvin and Hobbs being on something but it's me getting peed on.
> https://youtu.be/JWWggvfwsvg


======================================================
Hello and good morning Mr. Sak,

With your narrow snow removal area you could 2 pieces of 1/8" by 4" wide By X length sheet metal just a bit shorter than the chutes fully lowered height and the spray will be well contained.

Using self tapping metal screws will hold the sheet metal in place for you. 

What you are experiencing occurs with municipal snow blowers that are used to fill dump trucks.


----------



## micah68kj

leonz said:


> ======================================================
> Hello and good morning Mr. Sak,
> 
> With your narrow snow removal area you could 2 pieces of 1/8" by 4" wide By X length sheet metal just a bit shorter than the chutes fully lowered height and the spray will be well contained.
> 
> Using self tapping metal screws will hold the sheet metal in place for you.
> 
> What you are experiencing occurs with municipal snow blowers that are used to fill dump trucks.


Why should such an *expensive* machine need to be modified? 
OTOH the OP will maybe want to crank that chute to about 60° instead of that 90° angle. Seems to me that would solve the issue to some extent. Also, as someone else metioned, that top hat wouldn't need to be so sharply angled. I think.making.those.adjustments would solve 90% of the problem.


----------



## leonz

He has a very narrow disposal area which limits his casting distance, hence the need to lower the spout to slightly below horizontal.

I suggest the rectangular sheet metal pieces and the self tapping screws as quick fix for the spray issue.


----------



## micah68kj

leonz said:


> He has a very narrow disposal area which limits his casting distance, hence the need to lower the spout to slightly below horizontal.
> 
> I suggest the rectangular sheet metal pieces and the self tapping screws as quick fix for the spray issue.


I understand the limited area. It's obvious he's dumping it right beside the driveway. What I'm saying is, why doesn't he throw it a.little more forward instead of 90° to his rignt? Say 75° forward.


----------



## drmerdp

tonysak said:


> I wouldn't get the new chute. We just had our first heavy wet snow. No clogging issue but it created a worse problem. By cutting out the u shape the snow now flies out of the chute early and constantly hits you in the face like it sprung a leak. I'd rather deal with the clogging twice a year. It feels like the picture of Calvin from Calvin and Hobbs being on something but it's me getting peed on.
> https://youtu.be/JWWggvfwsvg


LoL, one look at the new chute and I knew someone would complain about spraying when positioned All the way right. 

Honda should have just stole my design. No Spray, No Clogs. :devil:


----------



## Nshusky

drmerdp said:


> LoL, one look at the new chute and I knew someone would complain about spraying when positioned All the way right.
> 
> Honda should have just stole my design. No Spray, No Clogs. :devil:


Link?


----------



## drmerdp

Shortened, slightly pitched inward.


----------



## Honda n CNY

I'm going to avoid the new chute. I had no problems this morning with 8-10" of wet, nasty snow. After everything I have read about clogging issues, i thought for sure it would be this morning on its first voyage.


----------



## dadnjesse

Also used mine today for the first time with the new chute, heavy wet snow didn't notice any snow hitting me.


----------



## relaycruz

Was going to go to the dealer to get my new chute ordered before even testing but decided to wait. Glad I did as I thought the new chute would have this exact problem! My 1332 wouldn't clog with the heavy wet snow we just had in MA. I had 3 homes to do and tried on purpose to clog it, but the machine was faultless. My advise is to wait before rushing out to get the new chute because it may not be needed.


----------



## LoganH

Would be better if the black "top hat" had the same curved profile as the chute. The new chute now makes the blower usable.


----------



## tonysak

leonz said:


> He has a very narrow disposal area which limits his casting distance, hence the need to lower the spout to slightly below horizontal.
> 
> I suggest the rectangular sheet metal pieces and the self tapping screws as quick fix for the spray issue.


Thanks! I was actually thinking mud flaps and maybe pan head bolts!

The metal u shipped filling Honda simply removed, was what kept the snow in a tighter formation. Now it's like a hose where you use your thumb as a nozzle. 

The video wasn't great but it shoots a constant stream directly into my face if the chute is turned in either direction. There was no avoiding it unless you angled forward but you can't always do that. 

The blower didn't clog today and it would have but the spray was pretty ridiculous. When the wind blew it was worse as it blew more snow out of the chute into my face.


----------



## tonysak

*I would avoid the new hss chute design*

I should have tested for clogging since I rejetted. I would do that before swapping out the chute.


----------



## tonysak

Sorry last one...

You will get spray with the top black piece pointing down or up. Elevation has nothing to do it with it. 

What happens is the snow on the other side of the chute ricochets off that side of the chute, then crosses over outside of the snow stream and finds your face. This happens independent of pitch angle.


----------



## leonz

Get thee to a sheet metal shop for thy cure.


Some of the larger tractor snowblowers have doors that cover half the height of the chute to keep everything centered and being tossed out in a solid stream.


----------



## tabora

I would think a piece of flexible material attached with Velcro on the outsides of the chute as a splash guard would work pretty well if really needed. If I ever get my blower back, I'll check it out.


----------



## jrom

drmerdp said:


> ...Honda should have just stole my design. No Spray, No Clogs. :devil:


Sorry I can't remember exactly, but don't you offer your modded chute for sale? If you do, you should periodically post in these threads that a good working mod is available.

I think you asked people to PM you? Maybe you could post a price.

If you aren't the source for mods, sorry about that.


----------



## CalgaryPT

I was thinking about this the other day, but more for the reason of it clogging the LED light. If I do the mod myself, I'm going to look at a panel that can be removed for wet stuff if absolutely needed, but can stay in place for the powder we normally get here. Just need to design such that there are no rough edges on the inside.


----------



## CalgaryPT

@tabora - There's a good idea!


----------



## aldfam4

I was thinking the same thing because my driveway has about 3 feet of grass before the neighbors house comes into play. I adjust my chute straight ahead and turn toward my neighbors house about 15 degrees more - approx. 165 degrees. Snow is going forward and not hitting anything, (no wind conditions). I have done what the original poster does but that leaves a line of snow on my neighbors house, which he is OK with, but I try to be a good neighbor. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rmtrhead1

Have to reply to this, bought a Hss928 for my son in his new house because he is too far away for me to plow for him anymore and in bad weather he sometimes has to stay at work . We are in NJ and got that wet heavy snow for the maiden voyage of the 928. No modded chute and the new jet is sitting in my truck waiting to be installed. He had to work all day, all night and all the next day before clearing the snow. Short report is no clogging issues at all and that thing threw snow over the top of his house. My neighbor came out with a new craftsman bragging it was the top of the line and it could barely get the snow out of the chute.


----------



## John445

Honda should redesign the troublesome chute to look like this. Plastic liner on the back and solid plastic for the collar, I’m doubtful this Yamaha will clog. On a sidenote, I also like how the whole chute, from top to bottom has an arc to it, i bet that helps through the snow long distances


----------



## jrom

Even though I'm not having any clogging issues, I'd really like to see Honda adopt the Yamaha chute design too...and make it available as a retrofit to the current line.



John Liapis said:


> Honda should redesign the troublesome chute to look like this. Plastic liner on the back and solid plastic for the collar, I’m doubtful this Yamaha will clog. On a sidenote, I also like how the whole chute, from top to bottom has an arc to it, i bet that helps through the snow long distances


----------



## tabora

John Liapis said:


> Honda should redesign the troublesome chute to look like this. Plastic liner on the back and solid plastic for the collar, I’m doubtful this Yamaha will clog. On a sidenote, I also like how the whole chute, from top to bottom has an arc to it, i bet that helps through the snow long distances


 I tried to purchase those two plastic pieces, both from Canada and from Japan directly. Astronomical! 

Large chute glide $149.47
Smaller chute glide $77.68….8-10 days out of Japan
Shipping to Maine $37.00
* Total $264.15 CDN*


----------



## jrom

Yikes! tabora, but good try.


----------



## SnowG

tabora said:


> I tried to purchase those two plastic pieces, both from Canada and from Japan directly. Astronomical!
> 
> Large chute glide $149.47
> Smaller chute glide $77.68….8-10 days out of Japan
> Shipping to Maine $37.00
> * Total $264.15 CDN*


Maybe someone will come up with a mod using standard schedule 40 PVC pipe. Seems like a fit could be worked out. 

PS I was jealous that they announced the HSS with steering and electric chute the year after I bought my HS928. Actually considered a trade - now my modded HS with electric chute is looking pretty sweet again, with faster chute rotation speeds than HSS and no clogging or spraying issues. But the steering assist would be nice. :wink2:


----------



## northeast

SnowG said:


> Maybe someone will come up with a mod using standard schedule 40 PVC pipe. Seems like a fit could be worked out.
> 
> PS I was jealous that they announced the HSS with steering and electric chute the year after I bought my HS928. Actually considered a trade - now my modded HS with electric chute is looking pretty sweet again, with faster chute rotation speeds than HSS and no clogging or spraying issues. But the steering assist would be nice. :wink2:


I do wish the chute was a little faster on the hss series. But the machine is so much faster at clearing snow then my Ariens Pro’s were I can live with it.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I'm sure the spray in your face is no fun. But it seems preferable to clogging, to me. It could be mitigated with a face mask & googles, or by adding the suggested "wings" to the chute (which would be my preference). But an annoyance seems better than having the machine just jam up and be unable to work. 

My ~2000 Ariens has a similar spray if I turn the chute fully. I've thought about making wings for mine, but it's rarely an issue, so I haven't bothered. 

Too bad the Yamaha pieces are so expensive, but maybe someone can come up with a DIY solution. For lining the main body of the chute (not for making the collar), the flexible roll-up snow sleds are an inexpensive source of slippery plastic film.


----------



## SnowG

A snowblower cab is a great addition- cuts the wind too. Last week I was clearing my driveway after the snow had turned to heavy mixed precipitation and glad to have something over my head in the rain and hail.


----------



## Motley

SnowG said:


> A snowblower cab is a great addition- cuts the wind too. Last week I was clearing my driveway after the snow had turned to heavy mixed precipitation and glad to have something over my head in the rain and hail.


I see from your avatar that you have the Honda cabin. How do you find it? Are the materials heavy, or lightweight vinyl?


----------



## tonysak

I'd contact a plastic distributor, you should be able to thermal mold something yourself. I don't think it was really the issue with the honda clogging though. Yamaha have smaller engines. 

Yes the clogging is no fun, but for the 2 out of 15 times it happened last year, i traded the issue for being sprayed in the face almost constantly since my driveway is so tight. The video didn't do it justice. I'm just north of boston.

I'll cut up a mud flap and put wings on the sides (no sheet metal place by me, no time either) or maybe I'll get a cab. I hate they way they look, but seems like a nice have.


----------



## tonysak

although come to think of it. If I get a cab I would be able to see because of the spray.


----------



## RedOctobyr

tonysak said:


> although come to think of it. If I get a cab I would be able to see because of the spray.



Good point. Another vote for making wings for the chute, to block the spray at the source. Coroplast might be an option, for material. Maybe there's a lawn sign available from the recent elections, as a source.


----------



## SnowG

Motley said:


> I see from your avatar that you have the Honda cabin. How do you find it? Are the materials heavy, or lightweight vinyl?


 @Motley the quality is excellent, heavy vinyl and very heavy thickness clear sections. It comes packed with the clear windows flat and protected so there are no creases or distracting distortions. Yes more pricy than the generic brands but definitely much better quality and fit. I have no doubt this will last the life of my machine. (Garaged I think it would last 20-30 years maybe more).

My first snow cab was a Classic brand fitted to a Noma 27” snowblower, back in the 90s. It was a revelation. I think people who say ski goggles and warm clothes are just as good, or think they don’t want a snow cab just haven’t had one. I wouldn’t feel fully equipped without one.


----------



## Bob_S

With the first two wet snow storms with the new chute, I have not seen ANY improvement with the clogging issue, however (and this is a big improvement), it’s now much easier to unclog the chute as you can get the clear-out stick under more of the slush jam and wedge bigger chunks out at a time.:sad2:


----------



## drmerdp

Bob_S said:


> With the first two wet snow storms with the new chute, I have not seen ANY improvement with the clogging issue, however (and this is a big improvement), it’s now much easier to unclog the chute as you can get the clear-out stick under more of the slush jam and wedge bigger chunks out at a time.:sad2:


What model HSS? Have you rejetted.


----------



## leonz

Try some Fluid Film Aerosol Spray before you install new jets, just be sure to have the can stored in awarm place so it mixes easier and the nozzle does not clog on you.


----------



## Motley

SnowG said:


> @Motley the quality is excellent, heavy vinyl and very heavy thickness clear sections...


Thank you SnowG. I can get one at my dealer so I may just do that.


----------



## Bob_S

drmerdp said:


> What model HSS? Have you rejetted.



HHS928 and yes its been regetted.


----------



## Miles

You might need to get a snowblower with a bigger engine if you are still clogging. The Honda does hold its value well so you are in good shape for a trade-in. A lot of people like the HSS1332 with the new chute mod and the auger protection system. The chute mod has worked on my HSS928AWD so far, though we have only had one wet snow. I took my time while using the snowblower because I enjoy it. My driveway is not that big and it is done in 20 minutes. I could bog the 928 down on the EOD (end of driveway) pile if I pushed it too fast into the pile. When I heard the motor starting to bog down, I slowed the machine down right away.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

Bob_S said:


> HHS928 and yes its been regetted.


If you haven't already done so, I would highly recommend the impeller modification, to help seal the gap between impeller end and impeller housing. This mod has proved to help countless people with the clogging issue (irrespective of make / model).

I'll help you where I can as I recently did mine. I'm not an expert on this stuff but I haave followed and researched this carefully and I'm confident the mod will solve my own clogging issue. 

The mod works because it stops slush build up inside the impeller housing which then accumulates and ultimately leads to clogging in the chute area.


----------



## tonysak

leonz said:


> Try some Fluid Film Aerosol Spray before you install new jets, just be sure to have the can stored in awarm place so it mixes easier and the nozzle does not clog on you.


Fluid film is great, but wears off very quickly for me, same with snow jet or anything else.


----------



## tonysak

To go back on this. It snowed for the 2nd time this year last night. 

When the chute is at the 1:30 and 3 o'clock position snow will leave the chute too early and fly all up in your grill. It basically leave the impeller and flys. 
It's a good amount of snow. It only happens on when pointing to the right I think because inside the chute isn't symmetrical. 

I think, I'm hoping the way to fix it is to attach a small cut mud flap horizontally at the base of the chute to keep snow inside the chute a little longer. It might need to angle in a little. 

Other people must have this problem by now...


----------



## tabora

tonysak said:


> I think, I'm hoping the way to fix it is to attach a small cut mud flap horizontally at the base of the chute to keep snow inside the chute a little longer. It might need to angle in a little...


 Tony, look at John445's solution here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/146575-modified-chute.html
I just came in from doing 8-10 inches of heavy powder with wet crust on top. Was surprised not to see any of the spitting you described with the new chute. If I experience any, though, I'll likely do John445's fix.

Is your impeller stock, or have you added an impeller kit? If the latter, I wonder if the combination with the new chute would contribute to the spitting?


----------



## tonysak

That looks exactly what i need to do. Thanks!


----------



## jimmysixx

Wanted to purchase the Honda, but everyone seems to be having a chute issue. Looks like I'll be postponing my purchase and wait and see what a New model from Honda might be like. I had a Honda track drive snowblower many years ago and loved it. I need a snowblower that can easily adjust from gravel to asphalt. Must also be a high-quality machine.


----------



## tabora

jimmysixx said:


> Wanted to purchase the Honda, but everyone seems to be having a chute issue. Looks like I'll be postponing my purchase and wait and see what a New model from Honda might be like. I had a Honda track drive snowblower many years ago and loved it. I need a snowblower that can easily adjust from gravel to asphalt. Must also be a high-quality machine.


No need to wait... The issue is just being discussed thoroughly here. The new style chute works well, and some folks are just adding a piece of material to keep stray bits of snow in the chute better.


----------



## cwolcott

tabora said:


> No need to wait... The issue is just being discussed thoroughly here. The new style chute works well, and some folks are just adding a piece of material to keep stray bits of snow in the chute better.


I agree, no need to wait.* I bought a new HSS928AATD last year.* We had two storms sufficient to use it.* Both were completely miserable experiences with clogging.* I put it back in the garage and pulled out my 20 year old HS724WA.* It ripped through all the snow both times with no issues whatsoever.* However, since then I sold my old machine because I re-jetted the carb, installed the new factory chute and loaded it up with a full can of Fluid Film on the new machine.* We've now had to storms with very dry snow but very wet heavy slush at EOD and along curb.* With the mods in place I've now had no issues at all.* I purposely tried to get the chute to spit snow all over the place and it did not.* Even in the very dry snow there was nothing spraying back at me or spreading out to the sides of the chute.* And through the slushy stuff there was never any signs of clogging.* I do notice the re-jetting has made the engine run more smoothly.* And I don't get the bogging down in deep EOD stuff or along the curb like I did before that change.* I am back to being a proud Honda Owner like I was for 20 years with my HS724WA.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddy Ford

jimmysixx said:


> Wanted to purchase the Honda, but everyone seems to be having a chute issue. Looks like I'll be postponing my purchase and wait and see what a New model from Honda might be like. I had a Honda track drive snowblower many years ago and loved it. I need a snowblower that can easily adjust from gravel to asphalt. Must also be a high-quality machine.



I was in your dilemma over a year ago and almost didn't buy my machine because of the clogging complaints. People at the time on this this forum convinced me to get the Honda and I cancelled my RapidTrack order. Long story short: I can't get my HSS1332ATD to clog no matter how hard I try (commercial type use as well), and I have the original chute. I also use mine on gravel and asphalt, mostly gravel. The infinitely adjustable bucket is a life saver. All I have done is re-jet the carb and never looked back. Take a lot of these complaints with a grain of salt. Don't let them cost you from getting the machine you need. I don't know where all the guys from last year have gone who had no problems either, but there are many of us.


----------



## partypants

jimmysixx said:


> Wanted to purchase the Honda, but everyone seems to be having a chute issue. Looks like I'll be postponing my purchase and wait and see what a New model from Honda might be like. I had a Honda track drive snowblower many years ago and loved it. I need a snowblower that can easily adjust from gravel to asphalt. Must also be a high-quality machine.


The current gen Honda snowblower only just came out a few years ago. Don't expect a new model for a long..very long time. At least 10 years.. So either you get one, swap out the chute and jet(total costs $10), or find something else you think is better. I personally don't think there is anything better.


----------



## tonysak

I did have clogging issues. I should have tested to see if I had clogging after rejetting. Anyway, I added a mud flap collar which solved the problem. It's just stilly I had to do that to stop it from blowing my face.


----------



## rfw1953

I have a 2016 model HSS1332ATD that I've been using for three seasons. I've been paying attention to the clogging issue and determined that clogs are more of an issue depending on where you live and type of snow you're constantly dealing with. Meaning, if you live in a warmer climate with fast snowmelt that becomes more like slush, then you're going to get clogs in the chute. I had never experienced a clog until mid-season last winter. We had a dismal winter with above average temps. If I waited until the afternoon after the sun melted the snow, I experienced a clog almost every time under such conditions. Conversely, if I got out there in the morning or after the sun set and the temps dropped below freezing, I never experienced a chute clog. 

That said, the abundance of features on this machine makes it an awesome snowblower for us in the Central Rocky Mountains. We get our share of snow volume and snow type. Whether the snow is wet and heavy or fluffy and dry, this machine clears my driveway with no issues. If I let the snow turn into slush, well, I too get more clogs in the chute than I would like. For me, I need a machine that will eat through a plow created berm at the end of my drive, and I also need a machine to shoot the snow well up and over the side berms to my drive. Other than simply clearing the snow from my drive, this model handles that and the other two needs very well. 

As for removing volumes of snow, we just had 3' of heavy wet snow over a three day period last week. The snowplow created a hard packed ice filled 4' berm at the end of my drive that was at least 5' think after the plow continued to push the road snow into my drive with several passes. The snow was above the auger, but the beast ate right through it, though I had to charge forward and back several times to get a single path through the berm. Then I simply began making passes at half the width of the auger to eat away at the berm without having to stop.

I also use my Honda to clear my ground level deck and to keep the dog run clear of snow. Whether on my driveway, the deck or the dog run, this machine handles the job with ease. I have yet to experience a service issue or breakdown. I should mention that I have no financial or professional affiliation with Honda. I'm simply a 66-year-old retired guy who thinks this is a beast of a snow blower. My next door neighbor purchased the same model this season after using my machine to help lower the side berms to his driveway. In previous seasons, he had to rent a bobcat to cut the berm down low enough so his older machine could clear the snow over his berm. After using my machine he came back and said, "It's a beast!"

I haven't made any modifications to my machine and after reading through this thread, I don't plan on making any changes at all.


----------



## 44North

I have about 7 hours on my HSS1332ATD, and this is one of two minor issues I have with it; the other issue being the chute adjustment from side to side is a bit on the slow side. With that said, I love it and have no regrets with my purchase.


----------



## foggysail

My Ariens 28 Pro soaked me with wet snow when I first used the machine last season. My retired Bolens 1032 came with an installed cab that kept me dry for the 30+ years I had it. My solution was to purchase a quality cab for my Ariens which I did and of course installed it about as soon as it arrived.

Now I remain DRY! And relatively comfortable using the Ariens


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

rfw1953 said:


> I have a 2016 model HSS1332ATD that I've been using for three seasons. I've been paying attention to the clogging issue and determined that clogs are more of an issue depending on where you live and type of snow you're constantly dealing with. Meaning, if you live in a warmer climate with fast snowmelt that becomes more like slush, then you're going to get clogs in the chute.


Spot on observation and it is the key to explaining why some people experience clogging and others don't.

Most of the snow I get is of the slushy variety and my machine (HSS724AWD) would clog constantly up until I made and installed my own impeller kit. Zero clogs since installing the kit and I'm running the original stytle HSS chute.


----------



## BNSFguy

tonysak said:


> I wouldn't get the new chute. We just had our first heavy wet snow. No clogging issue but it created a worse problem. By cutting out the u shape the snow now flies out of the chute early and constantly hits you in the face like it sprung a leak. I'd rather deal with the clogging twice a year. It feels like the picture of Calvin from Calvin and Hobbs being on something but it's me getting peed on.



OMG !!! That's a funny video. I'm sorry. The way that "firing squad" was shooting outta there had me laughing. I could imagine my wife laughing at me saying "and that's what you get for dropping three thousand plus dollars on a snowblower. Good !!!!!"


----------



## RedOctobyr

Oh man, that's a bummer. Not that you should have to do those sorts of fixes on a new, high-quality machine. But maybe attaching "wings" to the side of the chute would help catch that stuff, and keep it in the chute? 

I get a bit of that on my Ariens (circa 2000-2001), when I have the chute way over to the side. But it's not bad, and I usually don't have the chute over that far. It's never been enough to make me try and address it.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

Keep the old, original chute and fit an impeller kit. Solves all the issues.


----------



## Miles

I haven't noticed any problems with the new chute so far, but I am not turning it all the way to the left or the right. It's not necessary in my driveway. I do notice that the Honda does not clog in really wet, sloppy snow now that the new chute has been installed. I have not rejetted or added an impeller kit at this point.


----------



## orangputeh

Miles said:


> I haven't noticed any problems with the new chute so far, but I am not turning it all the way to the left or the right. It's not necessary in my driveway. I do notice that the Honda does not clog in really wet, sloppy snow now that the new chute has been installed. I have not rejetted or added an impeller kit at this point.


man that would **** me off to no end. buy a $3000 plus machine and have do all these "fixes" on it. the only way i will get a HSS honda is when a disgusted owner sells one really cheap in the off season.

then i will do the mods myself . 

but maybe won't even do that. Now that our member @thefixer has a mod to put the newer HSS height adjustment hardware on an older HS model I may do that . I have been double springing the older height adjustment pedals so they lock in good. gonna just find a stronger spring to single spring them soon. this works really well . 

with the stock jet , an impeller kit , and maybe taking a 1132 and putting a 28 inch bucket on it we will be ready for ANYTHING. yes, a couple mods here but very low cost if DIY. 

don't need a HSS. and as for you folks that can't live without the power assist steering. I don't have that problem with the older HS models. I just learned to let the machine do the work and plan your blowing circles/turning correctly. work smarter not harder.

don't mean to offend the sensitive people here. there is always a solution to a problem that makes things easier. 

all these new bells and whistles are not really necessary. however it does help those of us that can repair problems with them.


----------



## Miles

orangputeh said:


> man that would **** me off to no end. buy a $3000 plus machine and have do all these "fixes" on it. the only way i will get a HSS honda is when a disgusted owner sells one really cheap in the off season.
> 
> then i will do the mods myself .
> 
> but maybe won't even do that. Now that our member @thefixer has a mod to put the newer HSS height adjustment hardware on an older HS model I may do that . I have been double springing the older height adjustment pedals so they lock in good. gonna just find a stronger spring to single spring them soon. this works really well .
> 
> with the stock jet , an impeller kit , and maybe taking a 1132 and putting a 28 inch bucket on it we will be ready for ANYTHING. yes, a couple mods here but very low cost if DIY.
> 
> don't need a HSS. and as for you folks that can't live without the power assist steering. I don't have that problem with the older HS models. I just learned to let the machine do the work and plan your blowing circles/turning correctly. work smarter not harder.
> 
> don't mean to offend the sensitive people here. there is always a solution to a problem that makes things easier.
> 
> 
> 
> all these new bells and whistles are not really necessary. however it does help those of us that can repair problems with them.


Yeah, I had a chance to buy the HS928 that year, but opted for the newer HSS model. I like the steering triggers and am getting used to the powered chute. But I've had to get the transmission reservoir fixed under warranty as well as the chute. If I had the chance to do it again, I would have bought the older model. Hindsight is 20/20. The good thing about the Honda is that it holds its value over time.


----------



## Honda n CNY

orangputeh said:


> Miles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any problems with the new chute so far, but I am not turning it all the way to the left or the right. It's not necessary in my driveway. I do notice that the Honda does not clog in really wet, sloppy snow now that the new chute has been installed. I have not rejetted or added an impeller kit at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> man that would **** me off to no end. buy a $3000 plus machine and have do all these "fixes" on it. the only way i will get a HSS honda is when a disgusted owner sells one really cheap in the off season.
> 
> then i will do the mods myself .
> 
> but maybe won't even do that. Now that our member @thefixer has a mod to put the newer HSS height adjustment hardware on an older HS model I may do that . I have been double springing the older height adjustment pedals so they lock in good. gonna just find a stronger spring to single spring them soon. this works really well .
> 
> with the stock jet , an impeller kit , and maybe taking a 1132 and putting a 28 inch bucket on it we will be ready for ANYTHING. yes, a couple mods here but very low cost if DIY.
> 
> don't need a HSS. and as for you folks that can't live without the power assist steering. I don't have that problem with the older HS models. I just learned to let the machine do the work and plan your blowing circles/turning correctly. work smarter not harder.
> 
> don't mean to offend the sensitive people here. there is always a solution to a problem that makes things easier.
> 
> all these new bells and whistles are not really necessary. however it does help those of us that can repair problems with them.
Click to expand...

That was me this fall. Purely disgusted. Sold an old HS to "upgrade" to this. Nonsense.


----------



## orangputeh

Miles said:


> Yeah, I had a chance to buy the HS928 that year, but opted for the newer HSS model. I like the steering triggers and am getting used to the powered chute. But I've had to get the transmission reservoir fixed under warranty as well as the chute. If I had the chance to do it again, I would have bought the older model. Hindsight is 20/20. The good thing about the Honda is that it holds its value over time.


I'm sure that HSS model will work for you. I believe the operator has a lot to do how a machine performs long term.


----------



## Miles

orangputeh said:


> I'm sure that HSS model will work for you. I believe the operator has a lot to do how a machine performs long term.


Thanks, I'm keeping the oil changed yearly and just using ethanol-free gas. Am waiting for snow


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

orangputeh said:


> man that would **** me off to no end. buy a $3000 plus machine and have do all these "fixes" on it.


Same thing happen to me 3 years ago on a new HSS928, returned it for 10% loss. I am surprised this is still an issue with Honda.


----------



## tabora

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Same thing happen to me 3 years ago on a new HSS928, returned it for 10% loss. I am surprised this is still an issue with Honda.


It isn't. Current production machines seem to have addressed the few teething issues of the early HSS machines.


----------



## RC20

> Still wonder about the wisdom of having the design team in the sunbelt though.


Smart, warm and happy people are better designers than frozen cold ones! And easier to keep. 

So, you just design and go test where there actually is snow when you are ready, there may be none for a while where you are.

After 3 (4?) weeks of sub zero I am ready to join them!


----------

